# Solved: Unique type of OS !!



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

hiii guys ..!!!

Do any1 know here if there is any OS, in which multiple open tabs form into a 3D type viewing without any help of a graphic card n in which any open window blasts off when closed n its control panel tab burns out when closed .

Does any tech know such kind of Operating System ?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds more like an interface enhancement, not something OS-dependent. There's probably something out there that will do this on Windows, likely OSX as well, and maybe even some Linux shells.


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

thanx 4 de reply tech ...

i cam up wid de same answer bt ma professor said dat its nt de exact answer.......

do u know any other alternative OS dat will have such features other than OSX ....??


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Your description is really kind of vague and hard to understand, but it sounds sort of like the 3D Flip feature in Windows Vista and 7:


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

dats nt wat i was lookin 4

Now i've found dat out .

n thanx Soundy who tried his best 2 help me


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

NT is really a generic term for most of Microsoft's operating system (NT 3.1, NT 3.5, NT 4, 2000, XP, 2003 Server, Vista, 2008 server and 7) and your description above really doesn't match what NT does.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

He's not talking about Windows NT, he's using 'nt' as some sort of *******ized abbreviation for 'not' (because I guess three letters is just too many to type).

So nick, what was the ultimate solution?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Soundy said:


> He's not talking about Windows NT, he's using 'nt' as some sort of *******ized abbreviation for 'not' (because I guess three letters is just too many to type).
> 
> So nick, what was the ultimate solution?


yes I was annoyed but users previous spelling and sentence structure. That stuff really irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

My brain hurts too much for it to annoy me anymore.


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

Soundy said:


> He's not talking about Windows NT, he's using 'nt' as some sort of *******ized abbreviation for 'not' (because I guess three letters is just too many to type).
> 
> So nick, what was the ultimate solution?


The one which I was searching was known as "Knoppix".

I installed it in my Virtual machine. I'm just gonna check all its features.


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

Soundy said:


> He's not talking about Windows NT, he's using 'nt' as some sort of *******ized abbreviation for 'not' (because I guess three letters is just too many to type).
> 
> So nick, what was the ultimate solution?


Here are some Screenshots of it


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

The thing about Linux distros is that you can use a wide variety of shells and interfaces with different versions (like Ubuntu, Redhat, Knoppix, and many others). While that may be the default shell for the Knoppix distro you have, like I said before, what's you're talking about are features of a shell, not the OS itself.


----------



## nick247 (Feb 11, 2011)

Soundy said:


> The thing about Linux distros is that you can use a wide variety of shells and interfaces with different versions (like Ubuntu, Redhat, Knoppix, and many others). While that may be the default shell for the Knoppix distro you have, like I said before, what's you're talking about are features of a shell, not the OS itself.


yeah u have been a great help for me in finding it

Thanks once again


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Soundy said:


> The thing about Linux distros is that you can use a wide variety of shells and interfaces with different versions (like Ubuntu, Redhat, Knoppix, and many others). While that may be the default shell for the Knoppix distro you have, like I said before, what's you're talking about are features of a shell, not the OS itself.


Yep. You can probably run that same Windows Environment on any Linux distro if you wanted to.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Squashman said:


> Yep. You can probably run that same Windows Environment on any Linux distro if you wanted to.


Yes, you can. As long as you have some variant of X windows running. The package that provides the effects shown is called Compiz and is available by default on most distros, and available one way or another on ALL distros.


----------

